
Macros That Work Together: Comp-Time Bindings, Partial Expansion (2012) [pdf] - pcr910303
https://www.cs.utah.edu/plt/publications/jfp12-draft-fcdf.pdf
======
thibran
Perfect timing. Scheme macros is one of the things I'm currently interested in
:)

~~~
bjoli
Syntax case is nice and all that, but having implemented a looping system very
inspired (as in "mostly compatible) by racket's for loops I can say that the
racket-specific syntax-parse is probably my favourite invention since the
washing machine.

You get so much for free, and it makes hard things in syntax case a lot
easier.

